# Is my check engine light on because of my brake pads???



## I'll cut ya off (Nov 17, 2007)

I just recently had front brakes installed by a friend. I have a Jetta 1.8T, when I went to purchase brake pads I was given the wrong one I purchased pads for a 4 cylinder Jetta but for some reason those were too small and the only other choice were the pads for the 6 cylinder. They were put on with no problem but when the car was taken for a test drive the car seemed to jerk when going into the next gear after this continued for about 10 minutes all was normal. Now the check engine light is on and I don't know why, could it be because of the brakes? I don't feel any problems, brakes seem good. 
Any help will be deeply appreciated.


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Is my check engine light on because of my brake pads??? (I'll cut ya off)*

I doubt that it has anything to do directly with the brakes. Do you have a vagcom?


----------



## jnesbitt (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Is my check engine light on because of my brake pads??? (I'll cut ya off)*

Your check engine light is on due to a fault with one of your sensors..oxygen..bad plugs..fue..even your fuel cap not on tight enough will set it off..best thing to do is take your car down to Nappa..autozone...ect ect and have them put a code reader on it and they can tell you whats setting it off..they do this for free in hops you buy the part you need from them to fix the problem, they can also reset the light so it stops coming on..but do this only after you have fixed the problem..hope this helps


----------



## poonamt93 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Is my check engine light on because of my brake pads??? (I'll cut ya off)*

An issue with the brakes would not trigger the check engine light to come on. There should be an actual brake light concerning any brake problems. The the vehicle to Auto zone. They will scan it and read the code for free.
As far as the brakes. . . Did you re grease the pins?


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

no


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (masterqaz)*

Thats really helpful masterqaz. What would we do without you?


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (zgdonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zgdonkey* »_Thats really helpful masterqaz. What would we do without you?









really? he answered OP's question. your first response was unsure and not a direct answer.
bottom line...NO, your brakes will not through a check engine code.
so it looks like masterqaz post was 100 percent a complete answer to OP question. thanks for playing!!!!!


----------



## effdbmx1 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (waabaah)*

they are right. the check engine light cannot go on because of the brake. you have a problem with the engine.
the brake light can go on though if you forgot the sensor...


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (waabaah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waabaah* »_
really? he answered OP's question. your first response was unsure and not a direct answer.
bottom line...NO, your brakes will not through a check engine code.
so it looks like masterqaz post was 100 percent a complete answer to OP question. thanks for playing!!!!!









Almost a month after the question had already been answered. Yeah. Awesome.


----------

